# Table Of Risk-I work for a



## Love Coding! (Apr 10, 2008)

I work for a dermatology practice, here is my question:

On the table of risk, what constitutes skin biopsy (low level of risk) and deep needle or incisional biopsy (moderate level of risk).  Are we overcoding a shave biopsy or punch biopsy of a lesion, cyst, wart as moderate decision making? Up until now, we have been coding as moderate is this correct?

Thanks to all that help!!!

Denise :0)


----------



## ndhight (Apr 11, 2008)

there is a good article in april coding edge about this.
nichole


----------



## Love Coding! (Sep 4, 2008)

*Table of risk for biopsies*



dscoder74 said:


> I work for a dermatology practice, here is my question:
> 
> On the table of risk, what constitutes skin biopsy (low level of risk) and deep needle or incisional biopsy (moderate level of risk).  Are we overcoding a shave biopsy or punch biopsy of a lesion, cyst, wart as moderate decision making? Up until now, we have been coding as moderate is this correct?
> 
> ...



For the codes 11100-12055 would these be considered "low" (superficial needle biopsy or skin biopsy) on table of risk and 11400-17285 be considered "moderate" (Deep needle or incisional biopsy) on table of risk?

What if the path returns as benign? What do you do then?

ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED!!!!

dscoder74


----------

